# Smoking 2 briskets at once



## bsmoked (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm using an electric, 4 rack smoker (Bradley Original).

This is only my second attempt at a brisket (first one tasted great but was dry, and tough as a baseball glove). I hear 205 degrees IT is the target number for a tender brisket. Yet, I yanked the first brisky out of the smoker 185 degrees because I had hungry angry people waiting.

Now, I need to server 2 briskets by noon tomorrow. So I bought two 5 pound flats.

This time I was going to try the 7-2-1 method. But........

My question is, how will smoking 2 briskets at once affect my cook times? When should I start to have it ready by noon tomorrow?
What's more....My father-in-law just got his first set of dentures!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 So it's imperative that these come out super tender (and juicy would be nice).

Help please


----------



## ddave (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never heard of the 7-2-1 method.  I usually smoke mine in a 240ish degree smoker till they reach 165° or 170° internal then wrap in foil and smoke until they reach 195° internal.  Then I put them in a cooler and bury them with towels or an old pillow to rest for an hour.  This lets the juices redistribute throughout the meat.  Then after an hour, I unwrap and slice across the grain.  Slicing across the grain will help especially if your guests have dentures I suppose.  Or you could take them to 205° and shred them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Time wise I'm not sure because I usually do 12 to 15 pound packers.  I've never done a five pounder.  Start a couple hours earlier than you think you should.  If they finish early, just leave them wrapped in the cooler until it is time to serve.  They will stay hot a long time this way. 

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## bsmoked (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Dave. 7-2-1 as I understand it: 7 hours with fat cap down then 2 hours wrapped in foil (or until the IT reaches 205) then 1 hour back in smoker to allow brisket to "bark" up.

I guess smoker temp is something I should mention. I've noticed that my smoker doesn't easily go above 220 degrees (weather conditions have to be ideal before it does). So I'll be smoking around that range.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 23, 2010)

The first brisket I did was about the size you are talking about maybe a bit bigger. It was a flat only and it was done in 5.5 hours but it was pretty thin and very little fat but it was very juicy. I foiled at around 165 and pulled it at 205 and put it in the cooler for several hours. You just never know how long those briskets are going to take. I would give youself lots of extra time and just plan to put it in the cooler with towels for several hours while you wait for meal time and hopefully it will be great. They will stay hot for a long time in a cooler double foiled and packed with towels. Good luck.


----------



## crawfishslayer (Apr 23, 2010)

I could not find a 10-12 lb packer trimmed brisket anywhere this week. They are difficult to find here in Mooresville NC anyway and apparantly Walmart had issues getting them. All I could find was some flat ones that weighed almost 5 lbs each. I will be smoking them tomorrow. Glad to hear it will only take 5-6 hours. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## missouri hog wild (Apr 23, 2010)

WELL DOWN HERE IN MISSOURA I LIKE TO COOK MINE SLOW AND LOW 9-11 HOURS AT ABOUT 185-190 AND COOKING 2 AT ONCE SHOULD NOT CHANGE MUCH ON COOK TIMES . NEXT TIME AROUND HIT THE  MEAT MARKET AND GETCHA SOMETHING A LIL BIGGER . AND AT THE END OF THE  COOK WRAP THAT RASCAL IN FOIL AND DROP IN THE COOLER FOR 30 MIN YOU WOULDNT BELIEVE THE DIFFERNCE THIS MAKES AS FA AS BEING TENDER AND FALLING APART.... GOOD LUCK WITH THE COOK OUT AND POST SOME PICS AND LETS SEE THE RESULTS ...


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Apr 23, 2010)

unhijacked thread..


----------



## originalbillfolder (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck with the briskets, just take your time!


----------



## coronaca92879 (Apr 24, 2010)

Putting fat cap up helps. And maybe try a OJ injection right before q
 I like that and cooking with those acids help break down the meat


----------



## coronaca92879 (Apr 24, 2010)

Forgot to mention when right before q I mean ur ready to place meat on rack. And some say only inject while pulling needle out.


----------



## bsmoked (Apr 24, 2010)

Well...I put the meat in the smoker at 10:15PM Friday and removed it ~14 hours later at 12:00PM on Saturday. So roughly 14 hours for 2 six pound flats. But it was falling apart on the fork tender! And very tasty!


----------



## ddave (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like it was a success. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 24, 2010)

If you picked out 2 5lb flats why didn't you just get one 10-12lb packer and then smoke it for you will have a bigger fat cap that will help to keep it moist and if you take it to 205° then you will have a tender one too.


----------



## bsmoked (Apr 25, 2010)

My smoker is an electric smoker (small refer type), it's a Bradley Original. I can only fit one flat on a rack. But I have 4 racks


----------

